
How to Program a Quantum Computer [video] - reikonomusha
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fDAswMwU28
======
barbegal
If you want to know the current (or at least 2016) state of actually running
an algorithm on a real quantum computer then this video is great
[https://vimeo.com/180284417](https://vimeo.com/180284417) It's about using a
quantum computer to perform supersampling / anti-aliasing

------
virgil_disgr4ce
Nice little intro. Spends a lot of time on the poor kid that died :( The
mention of pyQuil is a great jumping-off-point—It was great to see specific
examples of real-world implementations, however simple.

